# Does my dwarf hamster need a cage with tubes?



## PeanutP (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, I have had my dwarf hamster for a week. We have a pets at home cage with tubes. Peanut now uses the corner tube to sleep in. Should I remove the tubes? 
Also I wanted to make the cage even bigger, it’s a medium size cage, with plastic base and wire top. I have seen Habitrail ovo type cages can I add this to a normal wire top cage or would I have to modify the cage. 
Just love Peanut so much and want her to have as much space as possible.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Unfortunately adding modules is broken floor space so doesn't make it a lot bigger. Personally I'd get the Alaska cage off zooplus. Plenty big enough to start with. 

What size wheel do you have? Dwarf hamsters need an 8 inch upright wheel.


----------



## Wendy Constable (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey we have just got dwarf hamster from pets at home and bought their recommended cage - close up pic add to show him doing same thing. I just want to make sure he has big enough cage aswell. Just went with what we thought was expert advice ? Have you upgrade to anything or stayed with that same cage ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

Please don’t buy pets at home hamster cages. They are advertised as dwarf hamster suitable but they are often way to small. You should have one at least 450 square inches. Mine is the zoozone 1 which is 504 square inches.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> Please don't buy pets at home hamster cages. They are advertised as dwarf hamster suitable but they are often way to small. You should have one at least 450 square inches. Mine is the zoozone 1 which is 504 square inches.


Zoozone 1 is too small. It's not 80x 50cm. 450sq" is US minimum. Here in the UK it's 80x50cm which is 600+sq"


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh sorry, I am not American but I watch Victoria Raechel who is so I get a lot of information from her. In the future I will get a larger cage for my dwarf hamster. And please trust that I am not a person who impulse buys pets and doesn’t know how to care for them. I have done months of research on how to look after hamsters and it makes me feel so sad when I see videos of people not caring for their pets properly.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> Oh sorry, I am not American but I watch Victoria Raechel who is so I get a lot of information from her. In the future I will get a larger cage for my dwarf hamster. And please trust that I am not a person who impulse buys pets and doesn't know how to care for them. I have done months of research on how to look after hamsters and it makes me feel so sad when I see videos of people not caring for their pets properly.


Don't worry. I fell into the same trap watching US YouTubers then found out the cage was too small. It's great that you are considering an upgrade. Some people say 'well my hamster is happy so no'


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2021)

Yup, there is a lot of different information out there. And when I get my hamster if he seems unhappy I will try and do my absolute best to help him.


----------

